# Briggs 20hp intek single cylinder won't start



## Fatboy08 (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't figure it out. Only 2 years old. Has good spark, has compresson, flywheel key is not damaged. Have checked carb a looks good. When cranking over it seems to blow compresson back through carb. I loosened the rocker arms and put 180psi of air pressure in cylinder and did not have air coming through carb. Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

please post the engine numbers


----------



## Fatboy08 (Apr 13, 2010)

31p977-0635-e1


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Is the solenoid on the bottom of the carb working?


----------



## Fatboy08 (Apr 13, 2010)

yes it is. checked it yesterday. I think I'll revisit the carb today.


----------



## luckyclover4u2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Kinda new here..but what about exhaust valve? could it be stuck?


----------



## kahs4814 (Mar 23, 2010)

After you loosened the rockers, how did you re-adjust the valves? I can't remember the specs but if not done by the book you will have problems.

Rob


----------



## Fatboy08 (Apr 13, 2010)

Problem solved. Fuel tank full of diesel fuel. My farmer friend wanted me to fix it. Who knew. And I worked on diesel egines for 40 years. Thought I would know what it smelled like by now. Thanks for all the responses.


----------

